# Another INTP



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, I am mortabunt. I recently immigrated here from typology central, and am on the run from a certain second-to-join member who is now a mod. I'm an INTP, and before I get started here: just one question: will I receive infractions for voicing my mind?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings mortabunt and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum mortabunt. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Depends on how you voice it.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. I recognize the name for sure. I sort of alternate between the two forums (TypeC and here) depending how I'm feeling. This place is more low-key and friendly. I've found the mods here very fair, and the forum well run. :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum. I recognize the name for sure. I sort of alternate between the two forums (TypeC and here) depending how I'm feeling. This place is more low-key and friendly. I've found the mods here very fair, and the forum well run. :happy:


haah sweet nice opening thread. This should be fun. Voice away!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Trope said:


> Depends on how you voice it.


My issue with about the more vicious kind of jokes.
For example: I was in a thread about unique INTP talents. I posted: The ability to hear a voice in my head telling me to kill my friends before they kill me.
I'll be unbanned in 2 weeks., then, I need to find out how to remove that mod...
Jennifer and the other mods are alright, except Ivy is out to get me. It could be due to my youth. I'm not even being violent. If I was being violent, then shimmy should have also been banned. Sorry about the excesss /rant.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Don't troll the INFPs or start picking fights with anyone who'll take you on and you'll probably be fine.

As for the sample joke, that made me laugh but I'm sleep deprived so it might not actually be funny.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Trope said:


> Don't troll the INFPs


Yeah, def. don't try that. It does not work. D:

Oh yeah, welcome or something cheesy like that. roud:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hahaha brilliant joke! Hello and welcomes. 

Oh and dont troll, otherwise we'll all be out to get you.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Mortabunt.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> My issue with about the more *vicious* kind of jokes.
> For example: I was in a thread about unique INTP talents. I posted: The ability to hear a voice in my head telling me to kill my friends before they kill me.


Was this the reason you were temp-banned? (is doubting her sense of humor)

Welcome :happy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

This is what the message says: 
You have been banned for the following reason:
Forum disruption via continuous violent posts + two infractions
Date the ban will be lifted: 07-29-2009, 11:00 PM


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> I'm an INTP, and before I get started here: just one question: will I receive infractions for voicing my mind?


Ah, I see the wrath of the TC mods has already reached the INTPs, too. Normally they only just deleted / censored the INTJs posts due to "strong opinions" (or in proper English: "Adjust your opinion to our groupthinking" *smirk*). However. 

Excellent. More INTPs to add to my army. Welcome. =P


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome Mortabunt! I haven't been on here very long yet, but it seems pretty cool and laid back. The admins and mods on here are anything but hard-a's.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Kitten for you:


Yay, I love doom! *Now loading E2M6 Halls of the Damned.*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> Yay, I love doom! *Now loading E2M6 Halls of the Damned.*


Glad you liked it -- took a wild guess based on your original avatar....:laughing:

I *try* to make them personalized based on what a person says in their hello


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

*notices the emphasis on try*. *scowls*.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^I mean typology central founder.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Its the guy with the farm avatar. I forgot his name. I emailed him before.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Could you find it?


----------

